# Androctonus bicolor Breeding Project



## GS (Jul 12, 2011)

I was filled with joy and satisfaction to watch two scorps which i've raised from 2nd instar successfully mated at the very first attempt. 
It was indeed a awesome experience to nurture them through their different molting stages.. till their final adulthood 

Below are some pictures and vids for your enjoyment:









































































[YOUTUBE]WGbfX8yaT1A[/YOUTUBE]

Shortly after accepting the spermatophore, the female proceed to the same hide to chill with her "new found love". 
10mins later, i rewarded them both with an adult roach each. It was a heart-warming experience to witness such cohesion with this couple. 

[YOUTUBE]yyrzvXsraAo[/YOUTUBE]

The following are some stats which i hope to help those who has plans to breed them, *they are in accordance to my preference and may varies with yours. 

Hence, whatever works for you should be fine * 

_Btw, please pardon my poor english._

-----------------------------------------------

*Preparation for the mating enclosure:*

1. Size of tank 
It is about 30cm by 15cm by 25cm (length x width x height)
Imo, this should be the minimal size, larger enclosure will do fine as well. just ensure ample hides are provided.

2. Types of "platform" for the male to deposit his spermatophore.
A small piece of flat slate and a long piece of bark.

3. Substrate
Mixture of dry coco peat/fine sand of 40/60. Pure sand substrate works well too.  (A tiny portion dry forest moss is added for aesthetics purpose only)
Substrate depth is 4-5cm.

*Mating preparation for the Female:*

1. Female has been relocated to the mating enclosure (as seen in the mating vid above) 1 week after its most recent molt to adulthood (7th instar). 

2. Female has been left in that enclosure to get accustomed to the surroundings for a period of 3 weeks. I prefer not to rush things for the female.

3. Total number of adult B.lateralis roach offered was 3 in a time span of 3 weeks. All 3 adult roaches were taken. 
You might have heard that we should always keep the female well-fed to avoid hostility towards the male but i prefer not to "over-do-it" to the point she's as FAT as a heavily gravid female (when she has not even been mated with a male)

*Mating preparation for the Male:*

1. Male is left undisturbed for a min period of 1 month after his recent molt to adulthood (7th instar)

2. Total number of adult B.lateralis roach offered in the time span of 1 month was 3, but only 2 was taken. In my experience, adult males does not gorge themselves like adult females. They tend to exercise control by having regular feeding intervals and keeping themselves in "shape". Of cos, there might be exceptions too.

*How to start the mating process for the couple?*

1. As you have heard, always introduce the male to the female's enclosure, you are right with that. If the female is hidden within her hide, you may let her be and allow the male to locate her all by himself and "extract" the female out from the hide after he has tracked down her pheromones.

2. Introduce the male to the female's enclosure with minimal stress to the male (e.g. do not hastily pick the male up by the tail (using a pair of tongs). There are a few ways to do the transfer. Personally, i prefer to let the male walk onto a platform (by his own efforts) and lift the whole bark/slate with him on it. Of cos, using your hands like me is bad example. I did so as my hands have a better grip as compared to using a pair of tongs. A suggestion might be to wear thick gloves or whatever methods which you are comforatable with.
Just remember to place great emphasis on your own safety. Ensure you are doing it over low grounds and with ample space all around you and an empty deli-cup nearby (as standby in the event that the male scorp was dropped)

3. Place the male gently at the other corner of the tank from the female, it is not necessary to plant him right in front of the her. Usually, if the couple is sexually ready for mating, the male will detect the pheromones from the female and engage in the mating within minutes. The mating session can be as short as within 15 minutes (in my scenario) or as long as 1-2 days. This is dependent on how co-operative is the female and how long does the male takes to secure a "suitable spot" to deposit his spermatophore. If there is too much delay from the male, e.g. more then 1 day, the female may lose interest and initiate a "break-up" from the "mating dance"

*What should be done after the mating has completed:*

1. Observe if there is hostility from the female. 
It is very rare for the female to cannibalize on the male but some female does exhibits hostility towards the male once the acceptance of spermatophore has been completed. 

E.g. From my experience, my AA Tunisia and Hectors females does go cranky and chase the male right up to a corner. I had to stop her stings and advances with a pair of tongs while allowing the male to retreat back to his hide. After several mins has passed, the female does cool down and no hostility has been observed. Of cos.. to be safe, you may relocate the male after the mating has completed. Up to individual. 
Try to ensure ample hides (min 2-3) are readily available in the mating enclosure.

However, there are examples of a "peaceful endings" right after a mating session.
E.g. This Androctonus bicolor pair of mine actually shared a single hide within minutes after their mating session. 
They even ate side by side from each other!

Another good example of 0 hostility after the mating session are my 8th instar Parabuthus transvaalicus females. The males does not exhibit any fears (by retreating quickly) after the mating session as well. (Check out the P.trans mating vids on my youtube channel to view)

I hope those interested in breeding this awesome species of FAT-tails may find my info useful.
I might have missed out on the portions of what you are interested to know. Feel free to pm me, i'll share what i know if it is within my knowledge. 

I wish you luck in breeding these gorgeous speciemens 

Regards,
GS


----------



## neubii18 (Jul 13, 2011)

Very cool!Unfortunately,one of my 2 bicolor died while I was on vacation but I guess that's a small price to pay for having my A.a give a healthy brood while I was gone too.Now I gotta locate a couple more...Too bad you're not in the states!


----------



## GS (Jul 13, 2011)

Sry to hear about your loss buddy..
Yep, the A.australis brood you just had is awesome! 
They should be keeping you busy for awhile before you get more additions


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jul 13, 2011)

That feeding video was great


----------



## StreetTrash (Jul 13, 2011)

I like the little monster face you made out of the coconut.


----------



## leiurusSaleen (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome videos and pics as usual bro

Hopefully one day I'll be able to breed these guys as good as you:worship:

I have 2 currently 1 I believe to be female and the other is to small to sex right now (fingers crossed it's male) so hopefully 1 day I'll get a nice brood from them. 

Good Luck with your scorps bro.


----------



## Longimanus (Jul 14, 2011)

Brilliant post on one of my favorite Androctonus species. Two thumbs up.

I hope you get plenty of babies.

cheers and best regards


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 14, 2011)

Bred mine about three weeks ago. Good luck to us both! 

also, some good info for others breeding Androctonus, buthus (and other buthus), and Parabuthus (probably other genuses too) for other people (or to add to your info  )


1. Keep a temperature gradient. This could be applicable for tropics as well, but you want a hot and a cold side with hides. The mothers will want to sun the embryos to help their development. Even with my sculpts i put them next to my 100W heat bulb, and they just soak it up, pushing their membrane against the side of their enclosure 

2. Keep a shallow waterdish for them at all times. Not filled obviously, but fill it once a week, and keep it on the cold end of the enclosure. Theyre drinking for alot of babies, so just getting moisture from their prey isnt always enough, especially for a big happy brood that wont be abandoned. if she isnt drinking yet/at all, fill it once every two weeks

3. bulk her up until she refuses food, then monitor her closely. Dont creep on her so she gets too nervous, but watch for when she covers her scrap under cork or a rock; because then you know its time. 


 Just stuff I've observed and been told by a certain breeder on here.


----------



## GS (Jul 15, 2011)

gromgrom said:


> Bred mine about three weeks ago. Good luck to us both!
> 
> also, some good info for others breeding Androctonus, buthus (and other buthus), and Parabuthus (probably other genuses too) for other people (or to add to your info  )
> 
> ...


Very nice of you to share bro 
Like most people who are reading this thread, I've benefited from your valuable insights as well. Its honorable of you to state the origin, i do believe, we all start from knowing nothing about scorps.. more importantly, it is how we pass on the information we learnt 

Good luck to us both then! *finger crossed for us 

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 AM ----------




Ludedor24 said:


> That feeding video was great


I'm glad that you've enjoyed it mate 



StreetTrash said:


> I like the little monster face you made out of the coconut.


lolz.. Thanks for your nice comment my friend!
It is pure coincidence that i came across a few thai coconut that has those black depression (that looked like eyes), so i think.. Why not add some "teeths" ha.. 



leiurusSaleen said:


> Awesome videos and pics as usual bro
> Hopefully one day I'll be able to breed these guys as good as you:worship:
> 
> I have 2 currently 1 I believe to be female and the other is to small to sex right now (fingers crossed it's male) so hopefully 1 day I'll get a nice brood from them.
> ...


Thanks for your kind comments my friend 
I'm still learning about them personally.

If i come across difficulty in breeding death stalkers, you'll definitely be the one i turn to 

Btw, they are many true A.bicolor expert in AB as well as in "All scorpion forum" who has already gotten fruitful results from breeding A.bicolor.. so not to worry. Friendly peeps will definitely chip-in when you need any advice 

I hope you'll get a pair. Do keep me posted on your developments. & pse feel free to ask question, i'll be glad to share what i know 



Longimanus said:


> Brilliant post on one of my favorite Androctonus species. Two thumbs up.
> 
> I hope you get plenty of babies.
> 
> cheers and best regards


Thanks my friend! What i've share is nothing comparable to the knowledge i've gained from your caresheets. Keep up the good work Alex!


----------



## neubii18 (Jul 15, 2011)

GS said:


> Sry to hear about your loss buddy..
> Yep, the A.australis brood you just had is awesome!
> They should be keeping you busy for awhile before you get more additions


Thanks.I'm super excited about it.I can't decide if I'm gonna keep any or not:? I have a pair,so I shouldn't need to.And you'd think they'd keep me busy,as well as the hottentotta brood I had,but I still really *need* a pair of bicolor and P. trans.My leiosoma should be popping soon as well!


----------



## GS (Jul 20, 2011)

asn1234 said:


> Thanks.I'm super excited about it.I can't decide if I'm gonna keep any or not:? I have a pair,so I shouldn't need to.And you'd think they'd keep me busy,as well as the hottentotta brood I had,but I still really *need* a pair of bicolor and P. trans.My leiosoma should be popping soon as well!


Great news with the incoming brood bro!
If you are interested to study your A.australis' lifecycle, you may wish to keep a few scorplings from your good brood. Anyways..from what you've wrote, i've already sensed that your attention has been targeted somewhere awesome (P.trans & A.bicolor)


----------



## neubii18 (Jul 22, 2011)

GS said:


> Great news with the incoming brood bro!
> If you are interested to study your A.australis' lifecycle, you may wish to keep a few scorplings from your good brood. Anyways..from what you've wrote, i've already sensed that your attention has been targeted somewhere awesome (P.trans & A.bicolor)


Well I found someone who wants to trade me some australis slings for 6 bicolor adults,so I'm going to do that to try and get a few bicolor broods next.I will be keeping a few australis just to see them grow and keep them established in the hobby.That's why I'm getting so many bicolor as well.I want them to be readily available in the US so there's no need to import.That way more people can keep these amazing creatures we call fat tail scorpions!My leiosoma female has sealed herself in under her flat rock,so she should pop soon!Now I just gotta locate a pair of P. trans and I'll be content with scorpions


----------



## RodG (Jul 22, 2011)

Outstanding photos and info:clap:  Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## GS (Mar 1, 2012)

Updates on the very same pair which i raised from 2.instar to adulthood and mated them last July 2011.
They have lived in harmony for a whole eight months now. 

I have just transferred the male out from the communal setup to prepare for female's incoming brood as there are visible embryos detected through her pleural membrane:

#1






#2






#3






#4






#5






#6






#7







#8 (Quick shot under UV lighting)






Some stats for those who are interested to know:

The body length for the above 7.instar gravid female is about 3.5cm with a tail length of 3cm.
Total length of scorpion: 6.5cm +/-


Guide to Mating Scorpions has been updated as well.

Regards,
GS


----------



## Michiel (Mar 1, 2012)

That is always pure satisfaction, mating the scorps you took care of, and bring them to reproduction  ...

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## InfestedGoat (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for this! Awesome pictures. I plan on doing something similar with A.crassicauda. Just need to wait for them to reach their final instar.


----------



## GS (Apr 27, 2012)

Michiel said:


> That is always pure satisfaction, mating the scorps you took care of, and bring them to reproduction  ...





InfestedGoat said:


> Thanks for this! Awesome pictures.


Thanks Michiel & InfestedGoat.

A quick update.
After a gestation period of 9 months, she "popped!" 
Brood size: 51

#1






#2






#3






#4






#5






#6






#7






Dismounting from mom's back:

#8






#9






#10






Left two of her favorite kids still handing around 

#11






#12






#13






3x Tackle box housing for the kids 

#14






#15






#16






And the cycle continues.. :wink:

#17






[Caresheet] Raising Desert Scorpions

[HOW TO] Mate an adult pair of Scorpions

[HOW TO] Tell if your Scorpion is Gravid

[HOW TO] Feed 2.instar Scorpion's young


Regards,
GS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Aculeus (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow this is marvelous GS. Awesome work. I can't get enough lol. Bicolor is definitely one of my top five favorites. And this thread makes me feel warm in the belly.

PS will you be selling any ;-)



Sent from SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GS (Apr 30, 2012)

Sir Aculeus said:


> Wow this is marvelous GS. Awesome work. I can't get enough lol. Bicolor is definitely one of my top five favorites. And this thread makes me feel warm in the belly.
> 
> PS will you be selling any ;-)
> 
> Sent from SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks my friend. I'm not selling at the moment as my partner handles all my scorpion broods. I'm just focusing on breeding projects.

BUT, You can adopt some if you're interested. I'll let him know you are my friend and try to hook you up with something :biggrin:

Email me for discussion bro, i would like to keep this thread for breeding discussion 

Thanks for your comments on my work.

Regards,
GS


----------



## GS (Mar 9, 2013)

*[ASA] Androctonus bicolor caresheet*

For sharing with fellow hobbyists :wink:

[ASA] Androctonus bicolor caresheet

_Note: I breed these Androctonus bicolors for research and sharing purposes. Hence, please stick to husbandry discussion only, I would be glad to help._

Regards,
GS, Team ASA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 9, 2013)

Gs, thanks for the info and pictures. You went above and beyond in documenting care throughout their lives. I was looking for, and especially liked, that you mentioned 2nd instars "tolerate" a higher level of humidity and moisture. Myself and my friend here in Columbus also found this to be true, as we lost one or two because they failed to molt properly to 3rd instars due to a lack of sufficient moisture. 

Grats again!


----------



## GS (Mar 10, 2013)

gromgrom said:


> Gs, thanks for the info and pictures. You went above and beyond in documenting care throughout their lives. I was looking for, and especially liked, that you mentioned 2nd instars "tolerate" a higher level of humidity and moisture. Myself and my friend here in Columbus also found this to be true, as we lost one or two because they failed to molt properly to 3rd instars due to a lack of sufficient moisture.
> 
> Grats again!


gromgrom, it is not a surprise to me that you and our columbus friend takes notice of the "higher humidity/moisture for early instars" factor for breeding these species :wink:

Thanks for your kind words bro!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 10, 2013)

Great thread and caresheet.  These are next on my list of "must have" scorps.


----------



## GS (Mar 11, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Great thread and caresheet.  These are next on my list of "must have" scorps.


Thanks Dustin!


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Mar 11, 2013)

Very educational, just found a 6i male for my 7i female so hopefully I can get started on my breeding project in a few months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks Abyss. I'm sure it'll turn out well for your breeding project.


----------



## Cowin8579 (Mar 14, 2013)

Very impressive, good husbandry.


----------



## GS (Mar 14, 2013)

Cowin8579 said:


> Very impressive, good husbandry.


Thanks Cowin


----------



## Cowin8579 (Mar 15, 2013)

You are welcome.  What you and your partner are doing is a huge step in supporting the scorpion end of the hobby.  I hope to be able to do the same.  It certainly is a slow process, but you had big success with such a brood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

